# What do you clean your Menzerna pads with?



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Just wondering how people clean them after use and any invaluable tips to keep them lasting longer. 8)


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Fairy liquid


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

I have some pinnacle pad cleaner, spray it on and let it soak for a while, then rinse under running water.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Are we talking brake pads?

You clean brake pads :? :? :lol:

Seriously :?:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> Are we talking brake pads?
> 
> You clean brake pads :? :? :lol:
> 
> Seriously :?:


I clean mine with WD40


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

XTR said:


> Fairy liquid


^ as above - soak with water, massage in the fairly liquid, rinse until all gone, and then leave to dry


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Spray with APC (1:3), let soak a while and then wash out thoroughly under a running tap (warm water).

Alan W


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I just stick them in a bucket of car shampoo and give them a good clean and then a thorough rinse under a tap.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Mine go in the Washing Machine @ 30 Degrees along with my MF's and drying Towels


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

NickP said:


> Mine go in the Washing Machine @ 30 Degrees along with my MF's and drying Towels


Does that not reduce the life of em? Can imagine getting em out and being in pieces! 8)


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

sirmattylad said:


> NickP said:
> 
> 
> > Mine go in the Washing Machine @ 30 Degrees along with my MF's and drying Towels
> ...


All of my Menz, 3M, Sonus and Megs pads have been done in excess of 10 times and all are fine


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

dont use washing powder though!


----------

